# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Health & Well-Being >  6 Fruits Youre Eating Wrong

## Suzanimal

Speaking of fruit I eat wrong, has anyone tried the "Perfect Slicer"? I want one for watermelons but that's not all it also slices cantaloupe, tomatoes, eggplant, honeydew, apples, onions, pineapples, cakes (yes, cakes)....

https://www.perfectslicer.com/?MID=5661152

----------


## William Tell

I was just watching to make sure the video did not list Tomatoes as a fruit.

I hope you are not saying Tomatoes, Eggplant, and Cake and Onions are fruits!

----------


## Suzanimal

> I was just watching to make sure the video did not list Tomatoes as a fruit.
> 
> I hope you are not saying Tomatoes, Eggplant, and Cake and Onions are fruits!


Tomatoes are a fruit, aren't they? I know cake and onions aren't, I'm not _that_ dumb. 
I just didn't segue very well into all the "Perfect Slicer" can cut. It's an As Seen on TV gadget. I want it for watermelons but they have it cutting just about everything.
https://www.perfectslicer.com/?MID=5661152

----------


## Chester Copperpot

yes tomatoes are a fruit.. if it has seeds then its a fruit

----------


## donnay

> I was just watching to make sure the video did not list Tomatoes as a fruit.
> 
> I hope you are not saying Tomatoes, Eggplant, and Cake and Onions are fruits!





> Is a tomato a fruit or a vegetable?
> 
> The confusion about 'fruit' and 'vegetable' arises because of the differences in usage between scientists and cooks. Scientifically speaking, a tomato is definitely a fruit. True fruits are developed from the ovary in the base of the flower, and contain the seeds of the plant (though cultivated forms may be seedless). Blueberries, raspberries, and oranges are true fruits, and so are many kinds of nut. Some plants have a soft part which supports the seeds and is also called a 'fruit', though it is not developed from the ovary: the strawberry is an example.
> 
> As far as cooking is concerned, some things which are strictly fruits, such as tomatoes or bean pods, may be called 'vegetables' because they are used in savoury rather than sweet cooking. The term 'vegetable' is more generally used of other edible parts of plants, such as cabbage leaves, celery stalks, and potato tubers, which are not strictly the fruit of the plant from which they come. Occasionally the term 'fruit' may be used to refer to a part of a plant which is not a fruit, but which is used in sweet cooking: rhubarb, for example.
> 
> So, the answer to the question is that a tomato is technically the fruit of the tomato plant, but it's used as a vegetable in cooking.


http://www.oxforddictionaries.com/us...or-a-vegetable

----------


## donnay

> Speaking of fruit I eat wrong, has anyone tried the "Perfect Slicer"? I want one for watermelons but that's not all it also slices cantaloupe, tomatoes, eggplant, honeydew, apples, onions, pineapples, cakes (yes, cakes)....
> 
> https://www.perfectslicer.com/?MID=5661152


That is so cool.  I want one!

----------


## TonySutton

> yes tomatoes are a fruit.. if it has seeds then its a fruit


cucumbers are fruit too

----------


## William Tell

> Tomatoes are a fruit, aren't they?


No, fruits are sweet.

----------


## Suzanimal

> No, fruits are sweet.


Both?




> Is a tomato a fruit or a vegetable?
> 
> The confusion about 'fruit' and 'vegetable' arises because of the differences in usage between scientists and cooks. Scientifically speaking, a tomato is definitely a fruit. True fruits are developed from the ovary in the base of the flower, and contain the seeds of the plant (though cultivated forms may be seedless). Blueberries, raspberries, and oranges are true fruits, and so are many kinds of nut. Some plants have a soft part which supports the seeds and is also called a 'fruit', though it is not developed from the ovary: the strawberry is an example.
> 
> As far as cooking is concerned, some things which are strictly fruits, such as tomatoes or bean pods, may be called 'vegetables' because they are used in savoury rather than sweet cooking. The term 'vegetable' is more generally used of other edible parts of plants, such as cabbage leaves, celery stalks, and potato tubers, which are not strictly the fruit of the plant from which they come. Occasionally the term 'fruit' may be used to refer to a part of a plant which is not a fruit, but which is used in sweet cooking: rhubarb, for example.
> 
> *So, the answer to the question is that a tomato is technically the fruit of the tomato plant, but it's used as a vegetable in cooking.*
> http://www.oxforddictionaries.com/wo...or-a-vegetable

----------


## specsaregood

> No, fruits are sweet.


If you don't think tomatoes are sweet, then you haven't had very many varieties or any good tomatoes.

----------


## William Tell

> Both?


No, I will not be brainwashed by those who deny that tomatoes are pure veggies.

----------


## William Tell

> If you don't think tomatoes are sweet, then you haven't had very many varieties or any good tomatoes.


Actually, I have had some wonderful tomatoes, but they are not like plums peaches, and other fruits.

----------


## Suzanimal

> No, I will not be brainwashed by those who deny that tomatoes are pure veggies.


I skeerd of badgiraffe.

----------


## William Tell

Cheeseburgers may be a variety of veggie

----------


## Suzanimal

> Cheeseburgers may be a variety of veggie


Veggie "Burger"



Ewww, looks more like a poo with corn casings.

----------


## donnay

> Veggie "Burger"
> 
> 
> 
> Ewww, looks more like a poo with corn casings.


LOL!  Just add a tomato.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Both?


Mind.  Blown.

----------


## William Tell

> Veggie "Burger"
> 
> 
> 
> Ewww, looks more like a poo with corn casings.


Gross, at least you did not call it fruit. Fruit is given a bad name, by all these Tomato propagandists.

----------


## specsaregood

> Fruit is given a bad name, by all these Tomato propagandists.


meh, you'd probably lose it if I started talking about the delicious non-sweet fat-filled fruits that frequently adorn my plate and my kids lunchbox.

edit: and that vegetable poo pic is disgusting.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Gross, at least you did not call it fruit. Fruit is given a bad name, by all these Tomato propagandists.


It's a FRUIT!




> meh, you'd probably lose it if I started talking about the delicious non-sweet fat-filled fruits that frequently adorn my plate and my kids lunchbox.
> 
> edit: and that *vegetable poo* pic is disgusting.


It's a veggie burger and yeah, it's pretty gross.

----------


## specsaregood

> It's a veggie burger and yeah, it's pretty gross.


Corn isn't a vegetable though.  I'll stick with poo burger.   

edit: and I bet its mostly soy or black bean or some other legume.

----------


## William Tell

> It's a FRUIT!


You must make trashy fruit salads...        






> It's a veggie burger and yeah, it's pretty gross.


 NO! Burgers are made from dead animals.

----------


## Suzanimal

> You must make trashy fruit salads...



My fruit salad is delicious!
Just because it's a fruit doesn't mean you have to put it in fruit salad.





> NO! Burgers are made from dead animals.


I agree.

----------


## William Tell

> My fruit salad is delicious!


Good




> Just because it's a fruit doesn't mean you have to put it in fruit salad.


So, you discriminate against fruits based on skin color or something?

----------


## Tod

> No, fruits are sweet.


I'll keep that in mind next time I eat a lemon.

----------


## William Tell

> I'll keep that in mind next time I eat a lemon.


I think lemons are awesome.

----------


## Suzanimal

> So, you discriminate against fruits based on skin color or something?


Some fruits are more equal than others.




> I'll keep that in mind next time I eat a lemon.


Right on Tod!

----------


## Suzanimal

> I think lemons are awesome.


But they're not sweet and you wouldn't put them in fruit salad.

----------


## Carlybee

> But they're not sweet and you wouldn't put them in fruit salad.



I slice them with oranges, cucumbers, strawberries and add to water to make fruit water...add a sprig of mint..let sit in fridge a few hours..yummy.  The lemon actually alkalizes your stomach.  I don't like to drink water so this is one way I know I will drink enough during the day.

----------


## Suzanimal

> I slice them with oranges, cucumbers, strawberries and add to water to make fruit water...add a sprig of mint..let sit in fridge a few hours..yummy.  The lemon actually alkalizes your stomach.  I don't like to drink water so this is one way I know I will drink enough during the day.


I drink lemon water all day long. I've never put any of that other stuff in it, sounds good though.

----------


## specsaregood

> Some fruits are more equal than others.


I eat more olives than any other fruit.  I exalt them above all others.

----------


## William Tell

> But they're not sweet


Yeah huh, sour is my favorite sweet, I heart lemons.




> and you wouldn't put them in fruit salad.


True, but only 'cause I don't want my babies diluted

----------


## William Tell

> Some fruits are more equal than others.


I always knew you were a fruitist

----------


## Suzanimal

> I eat more olives than any other fruit.  I exalt them above all others.


I love olives too.




> I always knew you were a fruitist


I am a fruitist and proud of it!

----------


## William Tell

> I love olives too.


Olives are mere nut husks

----------


## Suzanimal

> Olives are mere nut husks


Are you an Olivist?


I like nuts too.

----------


## specsaregood

> You must make trashy fruit salads...


I put tomatoes in my fruit salad, but I call it pico de gallo.

----------


## William Tell

> Are you an Olivist?


Aye! and a danged wicked one

----------


## Suzanimal

> I put tomatoes in my fruit salad, but I call it pico de gallo.


I love pico, have you had it with mangoes in it? It's delicious.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Aye! and a danged wicked one


Badgiraffe!

----------


## specsaregood

> I love pico, have you had it with mangoes in it? It's delicious.


I'm pretty sure I have; but I can't recall when.  Rest assured its on the to do list next tomato season...  Like I said, its a fruit salad.   Peppers are fruit too ya know.

----------


## Suzanimal

> I'm pretty sure I have; but I can't recall when.  Rest assured its on the to do list next tomato season...  Like I said, its a fruit salad.  *Peppers are fruit too ya know*.


Everybody knows that.

----------


## William Tell

> Badgiraffe!


Yeah, I shock the goody twohooves

----------


## specsaregood

> Everybody knows that.


I blame the internet.  Its making it so that even those of us with monumental amounts of random facts can't impress anybody with our big brain.

----------


## Original_Intent

> Are you an Olivist?
> 
> 
> I like nuts too.


Clone her!

----------


## juleswin

No thank you

----------


## Suzanimal

> I blame the internet.  Its making it so that even those of us with monumental amounts of random facts can't impress anybody with our big brain.


LOL, I'm surprised you didn't call out my ignorance on that one.
Specs is a gentleman of the highest order.




> Clone her!

----------


## Suzanimal

> No thank you



Haha...

----------


## Suzanimal



----------

